# Bleeding Hayes Sole Brakes?



## kingofthemountain82 (Aug 15, 2007)

Is there any special technique for bleeding Hayes Soles. I've heard that the El Caminos are also tricky. The thing is that I sent the brake to Hayes because they thought something was wrong. Turns out they just filled them up and bleeded them and sent them back. When they got back they were still spongy and now it feels even more spongy like maybe some fluid escaped somehow. Also before riding the first time (actual singletrack at resort) the brake would squeal, not just squeak, but squawk like a goose. I thought the rotor was being bent, so i tightened the brake on the mount while squeezing the lever (therefore centering the caliper where both pads touch at same time) but that didn't help. Now the squawk is gone, but they still squeak (minor) and it sounds like the pad is going slightly into the holes on the rotor and bits are being broken off. Do i need new pads or what. I've tried cleaning and sanding and everything. Please Help.


----------



## S_Huitt (Jun 23, 2007)

Make sure the pads are seated correctly in the caliper, parallel to the rotor. Mine were not seated properly and the front half of thhe pads wore down to metal. After seating properly, they had more power and didn't howl all the time.


----------



## kingofthemountain82 (Aug 15, 2007)

How would I go about doing this. That is making the pads parallel to the rotors. I have absolutely no idea how to even get the pads out or push the pistons in.


----------



## S_Huitt (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, you remove the caliper from the mount, then you should be able to see the pads more clearly. To see if they are waering evenly. As for my situation, I had this done when I was at Whistler last year, at the Bike and Bean. I would sugest the you contact your local bike shop (LBS) and put the question to them. They might be able to give you better advice than I could.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The dynamic piston is not even self adjusting. It takes a 5mm allen key to adjust the position of BOTH pistons.

A shop will have to face your tabs if they are not square. You may need to use spacers to center the caliper over the rotor.


----------



## Jake0521 (Jun 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> If I am not wrong, the Sole's work like most mechanical brakes, meaning only one piston moves... Put the inner pad as close to the rotor as possible (before extreme rubbing of course.) This will help braking because the outer piston is not pushing the rotor over to the other pad = better feel, modulation, and pad life.


Yes that is right, I had the Soles on my BigHit and couldn't stand them, I had problem after problem, after the 2nd problem I just gave up on them and swithched to some Avids and they are ablsolutely awesome, I had the same problem as you my brakes always felt spongey and squeled like no other you could hear me coming from a mile away, I had mine bleed twice and had the spacing checked and it never resolved my problems. Sorry I know thats not much help.


----------

